# Online poll for banning handguns *Please vote*



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Hope my neighbors to the south, can help us out on this matter, please vote!

Do you think Paul Martin's promise to ban handguns will result in a decrease in gun crime?

No 94%
Yes 6%

http://winnipeg.ctv.ca/

Please vote on this poll also, it's from Toronto. It's about half way down on the right side.

http://toronto.ctv.ca/

http://calgary.ctv.ca/


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What a loaded question, a decrease in "GUN CRIME" why not just a decrese in crime? If less people are killed with guns the ban is sucessful right? But that does not count the rapist and muggers stabbing away at unarmed people right!! to ansewer you question and I will no do it in a poll form , yes less people will be killed with HANDGUNS but this in no way means less crime or necisarily less people killed. WAKE UP FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is only one way to solve all this anti gun stuff. Something about a 8541 needing to do what has to be done. I do not want any of them to do this but it is a nice dream.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

All 4 western provinces will opt out anyway.Martin is just after the Toronto area votes.It sure does appear to be those slim bag liberals plan to put frying pans in our hands instead of guns.Can you say western seperation (the sooner the better).


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

For the love of God...

...I remember growing up in Jersey City, NJ. My dad was a cop for 30 years there. And you bet your @$$ I learned how to shoot, and shoot well. When I was 15, a junkie with a knife broke into our house while my parents were out. I called the cops, then got out my dad's .38 Special. When he found me, he gave up (before I could shoot him).

I also remember something I read in a little book called "More Guns, Less Crime". A burglar said, and I'm pretty much quoting here, that he was breaking into homes during the day because people are at home at night, and people have guns. He said, "You don't wanna go breaking into people's houses at night, because that's a good way to get shot."

I don't give a flying f**k about rapists and burglars and muggers or any of these lowlife a-holes. I do, on the other hand, care about the poor bastards they prey on. That's why I taught my girlfriend to shoot (I'm 20, she's 19). Next year, I'll be old enough to get a concealed-carry permit here in NY, and you can bet I will. The second she's old enough, I'm getting her a .38+P. Because I'm damned if anything's going to happen to her.

Gun control, after all, is the theory that 110-pound women should have to fistfight 210-pound rapists.


----------

